# Anti-Depressant HELPP



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Has anyone noticed any bad reactions between their anti-depressant and imodium?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

I have not taken immodium since being on my anti-d's (since Feb 2006) - why what has happened to you?Sue


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

No- I've taken Remeron, Tofranil, Elavil, Effexor, Trazodone, and Serzone while taking Imodium, and have never had an allergic reaction.There is a website, www.drugs.com where you can check interactions... go to the "drug interactions" tab at the top of the page. It's got a pretty substantial drug library.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Well done Grant - this is good. I think its also fair to say that people's reactions to any combination of drugs is very, very ideosyncratic. Just look at the number of different anti-d's for example - it took 3 attempts to find the right one in my case. You still haven't responded - why what happened when you took immodium and what anti-d are you on??Sue


----------

